# LED Anzeige für Produktionsmaschine



## FGMa (13 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen,

ich bräuchte mal einen Tipp von euch. Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer vierseitigen LED Anzeige für eine Produktionsmaschine, die als Statusanzeige dienen soll. In erste Linie sollen dort Störungen für die Einrichter angezeigt werden. 
Ich bräuchte 6 Zeichen, mit einer Höhe von knapp 60mm pro Zeichen. Es soll ablesbar sein aus einer maximalen Entfernung von ca. 30 m. Das ganze müsste per Profinet steuerbar sein. Temperaturbereich von 15 bis 40 °C und keine Feuchtigkeit.

Gibt es einen Hersteller, der so etwas mehr oder weniger fertig anbietet und nicht mehrere 1000 € haben will dafür? Ich hatte microsyst.de gefunden, die sind für das Projekt leider zu teuer.

Vielen Dank!

MfG
Fabian


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Januar 2021)

Schau mal bei Siebert

https://www.siebert-group.com/de/index.php


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Januar 2021)

Über den Preis kann ich dir bei Siebert nichts (mehr) sagen, ich habe vor ca. 10-15 Jahren mehrere verbaut
und per PN & DP an eine S7 angebunden. Lief sehr gut und sie laufen heute noch ( bei Brauereien im Außenbereich )


----------



## FGMa (13 Januar 2021)

Dank dir DeltaMikeAir.

Ich wühle mich einmal durch den Produktkatalog von denen. Die Anzeigen sollen von einer 1500er mit TIA V14 angesprochen werden.


----------



## dingo (13 Januar 2021)

Oder Wibond:
https://wibond.de/produkte/led-anzeigen.html/

haben wir für Papier- & Metallverarbeitende Indusrieanlagen im Einsatz, Profibus & Ethernetbasierende Bussysteme


----------



## rr_zx (16 Januar 2021)

Hallo zusammen

Wir setzen neu die SVI von SPÄNI AG ein. 24V und die Schnittstelle ist Ethernet. Das Display hat ein Edelstahlgehäuse und hat Siemens und Rockwellbausteine. Der LED Abstand ist nur 2.5mm und es können Symbole gut dargestellt werden. 




http://www.elektro-spaeni.ch/SVI

Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## FGMa (18 Januar 2021)

Danke euch allen.

Ich werde jetzt erst einmal eine Low Budget Lösung umsetzten und das ganze mit WinCC machen. Wir haben noch eine WinCC RT an der Anlage laufen, die nur Daten in eine Datenbank schreibt. Da versuche ich das Alarmlogging auf dem kompletten Bildschirm darzustellen oder mir etwas eigenes für die Alarmmeldungen ausdenken.


----------

